# Card cutting with a starship



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I set up my camera to film myself cutting a card then walked right on out of the mirror oh well if the wind don't blow in the morning I will try again. :banghead:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shot Roger! We know you were there. lol


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is impressive indeed. Great shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You was there my friend..I seen your hat in the mirror...Great shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, WS!!! Please do take the shot again, and stay in the mirror. Then I can give you a well deserved card cutter badge. I have no doubt about the legitimacy of this shot ... but if I let it go by, then I will have to approve every questionable video submitted. You will get a well deserved card cutter badge when you re-do the video.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Great shooting, WS!!! Please do take the shot again, and stay in the mirror. Then I can give you a well deserved card cutter badge. I have no doubt about the legitimacy of this shot ... but if I let it go by, then I will have to approve every questionable video submitted. You will get a well deserved card cutter badge when you re-do the video.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I agree Charles I just had to post it maybe next time I can get things setup right.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you get in a routine of setting up the camera and mirror you can just focus on the shooting . Another option is to put the camera behind the target and lose the mirror . Makes for a good view of everything . I think its cool actually seeing the ammo strike the target in the video .


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

You're torturing me Wingshooter. I had my heart on getting a SERE now I am torn between the Fireant and the SERE. So little money so many toys... LOL


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Roger!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great shot!!


----------

